# Enduro Var Water Based Varnish



## BlairH (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey Everyone, I'm about to start a new cabinet project. It's a bathroon vanity made from walnut (ply + hardwood). I'm researching finish right now and I'm having some trouble deciding.

I tend to lean towards oil and wax for finishes, I like the natural feel and colour especially for something like walnut. For something like a vanity though I need a more durable finish. I was thinking about Enduro Var by General Finishes but I don't know if I can apply it directly to the bare wood. If not, what should I put down first keeping in mind that I do not want to colour the walnut any more than a natural oil would. Thanks in advance for your help, a digital rendering of the proposed vanity is attached (hopefully).

http://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz211/blair_helgason/Screenshot2012-01-16at14432PM.png


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Oil and wax is not an option I would choose. Stain if you wish for color, shellac for sealing, then a water based poly for durability would be my choice if you're not using a sophisticated spray process.
Bill


----------



## wdwrkr (Mar 8, 2010)

I agree with Bill. I've used oil and wax on a vanity I made (Cypress) - it did not hold up well at all. Switched to oil based polyurethane. It's been several years since then and the finish is flawless with NO ill effects from the very regular exposure to water.

I've also used a lot of GF EnduroVar which I like and have had very good results from. You can definitely apply directly to bare wood. In wet environments, the only project I've used it on were cherry counter tops for a customer. It's been two years since we installed them, and the customer is still happy.


----------



## REME (Apr 30, 2009)

I've used the enduro var on walnut. Works really well. I use shellac as a sealer , then knock it down with 320 grit , makes a smoot surface fot the top coat. Then two coats of the enduro var. Really looks good.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I'd try it on a test piece first. Any water based product I've applied doesn't impart that amber finish that you get with oil/oil based or cellulose finishes. I don't know about the EnduroVar as it's not available here.


----------



## BlairH (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys. I think I'll try EnduroVar.

I have no experience with shellac so I'm a nervous about trying it, also curious though. I'd like to try shellac as a sealer but I'm not sure what products to buy. At LeeValley they sell shellac flakes and shellac/lacquer thinner. Would I buy both and mix it? I always hear about shellac being the "go to" finish or sealer at least so I'd like to at least test it out.

Thanks a lot for all of your responses, I'll keep you posted on the project.


----------



## BlairH (Jan 19, 2009)

Would a Sanding Sealer be a possible replacement for Shellac? No experience with either.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=63843&cat=1,190,42942


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Don't be scared by shellac. It is the most forgiving product you can use. I use a dewaxed shellac (Zinsser Seal Coat) as a sealer. Sanding sealers are NO match. I would not bother with shellac flakes at this point. That's for much later when you have time and the equipment to practice, and flakes require mixing, dewaxing if you wish, have a somewhat short shelf life once mixed, and come in many different colors (which means different degrees of refinement).
Shellac can be washed off wth alcohol, so get some denatured alcohol and some generic grocery store amonia to clean yur brushes.
I use a 2" trim brush with a tapered/skewed edge (synthetic bristles). Don't over brush.
I sugges that you read up about shellac.
Bill


----------



## BlairH (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks so much Bill. That's exactly what I was looking for. It's good to read up on things online but even better when you can ask questions and get specific answers (quickly!). I Love Lumberjocks!

I was actually at Lee Valley last night to buy some Eduro Var but they were out of stock! Next week hopefully.


----------



## BlairH (Jan 19, 2009)

Well, I went out and bought some Zinsser Clear Shellac… the wrong stuff.

Now I'm paranoid to use it as opposed to the Seal Coat that I should've bought. I'll probably try it anyway, on some scrap of course. I can't seem to find Zinsser Seal Coat anywhere in Winnipeg. I've heard of other guys with the same problem. I might try some paint specific stores in my area.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I agree with many above, shellac, and then finish. I'm a big fan of Enduro Var by General. They did a shoot out recently in a wood magazine agianst oil finishes and proved just a good. Many have made the change.


----------



## BlairH (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Ken, I can't wait to try Enduro Var, maybe it'll be back in stock next week.

Meanwhile… I tried Shellac for the first time last night, needless to say, I'm impressed! I know that for a bathroom I'll need a proper topcoat but for most cabinets I would be happy with the results from two coats of Shellac. I got a nice even sheen, much better than poly and more durable than oil and wax. It's a bit shinier than I like but the protection is more important anyway.

Thanks everyone for your input. I'll still try to find some SealCoat but I think I'll do a test with Enduro Var on top of the Zinsser Shellac just out of curiosity.


----------

